# Candy Coated Jelly Eggs - Recipe Request



## baksteen8168

Hello Everyone (again  )

Anyone have a recipe that resembles those candy coated speckled eggs? Something in the line of NCV - Apex is what I am after.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez

baksteen8168 said:


> Hello Everyone (again  )
> 
> Anyone have a recipe that resembles those candy coated speckled eggs? Something in the line of NCV - Apex is what I am after.
> 
> Thanks



Edit for the SJW's on here (god forbid another dislike @Cor @oom_koos dankie julle)

What concentrates have you played with so far in your journey to discover this recipe? Or are you specifically looking for a recipe that is tried and tested to mix up without having any of your own tweaks in it?

{So what have you mixed up so far? Or are you simply requesting others do the work?}

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

boxerulez said:


> So what have you mixed up so far? Or are you simply requesting others do the work?



When I mixed about 1 and a half years ago I made my own version of fruit loops. Also made a decent peppermint crisp tart. Had a blueberry and ice cream waffle recipe I quite enjoyed too.

There is a DIY section in this forum. Is it purely to post the recipes that one developed? Is no one allowed to ask for recipes that match the profile they are looking for?

Please, keep your condescending comments coming. It speaks to your character.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## StompieZA

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045160/Speckled Eggs Candy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks @StompieZA . Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @StompieZA . Much appreciated



Havent tried this yet, just googled and found it. Now ill have to make this as well...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

StompieZA said:


> Havent tried this yet, just googled and found it. Now ill have to make this as well...lol


I tried looking at ELR, but didn't see (or search) for speckled eggs.  Definitely mixing this up too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

baksteen8168 said:


> When I mixed about 1 and a half years ago I made my own version of fruit loops. Also made a decent peppermint crisp tart. Had a blueberry and ice cream waffle recipe I quite enjoyed too.
> 
> There is a DIY section in this forum. Is it purely to post the recipes that one developed? Is no one allowed to ask for recipes that match the profile they are looking for?
> 
> Please, keep your condescending comments coming. It speaks to your character.



You know that saying, give a man fish and he east for a day, teach him how to fish and he never goes hungry, anyway to that effect.

I don't particularly see anything wrong with asking, but I was trying to get to the crux of the matter: Have you tried to mix anything as yet? (Not relating to other recipes 1.5years ago) but have you tried to mix a chocolate jelly candy egg yet?


If you came back with yes i mixed x y and z at those percentages, a lot of people might give you feedback regarding rather use a or b instead of x as it does this and that, at which point you are learning and making your diy journey going forward easier.

I think the diy section here is more so for people building each other up and not only a resource for recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> You know that saying, give a man fish and he east for a day, teach him how to fish and he never goes hungry, anyway to that effect.
> 
> I don't particularly see anything wrong with asking, but I was trying to get to the crux of the matter: Have you tried to mix anything as yet? (Not relating to other recipes 1.5years ago) but have you tried to mix a chocolate jelly candy egg yet?
> 
> 
> If you came back with yes i mixed x y and z at those percentages, a lot of people might give you feedback regarding rather use a or b instead of x as it does this and that, at which point you are learning and making your diy journey going forward easier.
> 
> I think the diy section here is more so for people building each other up and not only a resource for recipes.


For me the DIY section is for anything DIY related, even asking what it is for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

boxerulez said:


> You know that saying, give a man fish and he east for a day, teach him how to fish and he never goes hungry, anyway to that effect.
> 
> I don't particularly see anything wrong with asking, but I was trying to get to the crux of the matter: Have you tried to mix anything as yet? (Not relating to other recipes 1.5years ago) but have you tried to mix a chocolate jelly candy egg yet?
> 
> 
> If you came back with yes i mixed x y and z at those percentages, a lot of people might give you feedback regarding rather use a or b instead of x as it does this and that, at which point you are learning and making your diy journey going forward easier.
> 
> I think the diy section here is more so for people building each other up and not only a resource for recipes.


If this is your reasoning, Why add the "Or are you simply requesting others do the work?" part? 

If you asked "What have you tried mixing together to achieve the profile you looking for?" , I would have responded differently.

Anyway, I'm not here for drama. So let us rather part ways and ignore one another.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

baksteen8168 said:


> Please, keep your condescending comments coming. It speaks to your character.



Either I'm being blonde or am I missing something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

My recipe is close to apex

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045160/Speckled Eggs Candy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Koosroos

boxerulez said:


> Edit for the SJW's on here (god forbid another dislike @Cor @oom_koos dankie julle)
> 
> What concentrates have you played with so far in your journey to discover this recipe? Or are you specifically looking for a recipe that is tried and tested to mix up without having any of your own tweaks in it?
> 
> {So what have you mixed up so far? Or are you simply requesting others do the work?}



I have seen this before. You being a “box” about somebody else and not taking the polite route to answer a question back to help a fellow vaper. Being rude does only speak of your character as a person. 

A polite person will ask what has been done. 

A “box” will ask a box type of question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

bjorncoetsee said:


> My recipe is close to apex
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2045160/Speckled Eggs Candy


Will Definitely be giving it a go. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Andre said:


> For me the DIY section is for anything DIY related, even asking what it is for.





baksteen8168 said:


> If this is your reasoning, Why add the "Or are you simply requesting others do the work?" part?
> 
> If you asked "What have you tried mixing together to achieve the profile you looking for?" , I would have responded differently.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not here for drama. So let us rather part ways and ignore one another.





Koosroos said:


> I have seen this before. You being a “box” about somebody else and not taking the polite route to answer a question back to help a fellow vaper. Being rude does only speak of your character as a person.
> 
> A polite person will ask what has been done.
> 
> A “box” will ask a box type of question.


If you want to call me a doos be a man about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## boxerulez

RainstormZA said:


> Either I'm being blonde or am I missing something?


my original response before edit is at the bottom of post in {} it did come off a bit shitty in my hind sighted opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Guys, lets keep this drama free. Both me and @boxerulez have now said what we wanted to and moved on. His comments doesn't faze me, nor should it you. He has one opinion, and I have another. It is what it is. /Drama (end of drama)

As for @bjorncoetsee - Thanks again for being so kind as to share your experience and recipe. I will definitely be getting these concentrates and will report back after I have mixed it. (might be a little while though... Payday is still far away  )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Either I'm being blonde or am I missing something?


At the bottom of the page just click on the circled part and all will be revealed.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Only in the vaping world will you find grown men arguing about candy coated jelly eggs.

Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## baksteen8168

Adephi said:


> Only in the vaping world will you find grown men arguing about candy coated jelly eggs.


Hey, Don't judge... Those "Hasie Eiers" are awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

And whilst we were talking @Faheem777 posted his recipe here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> And whilst we were talking @Faheem777 posted his recipe here.


ooohhh... so simple. must give this one a go too. Thanks @Andre and @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3


----------

